# Smoke...lots and lots of



## 126998 (Aug 16, 2009)

8O [align=left]HELP! On 28th July 2009 OH and I purchased a 1990 Bedford/Vauxhall Romahome. as soon as we bought it, the radiator went and it had to be towed to the garage, were it had a recon. radiator fitted. It also had a service, when we picked it up the mechanic said it had a hole in the exhaust and had a pretty bad oil leak!!
We had a new exhaust fitted and some stuff put in that was supposed to fix the oil leak.
We took it on a run to the coast and it ran well, doing a steady 5omph. The following day the thermostat needle went from c-h in two miles. We stopped to let it cool, set off again, the same thing. after five or so miles we stopped, lifted the passenger seat to get to the engine and smoke came out, it seemed the oil was boiling
We left it alone for a couple of hours (ok 4) and then put extra water in the radiator, and OH sprayed some WD40 on the connector for the thermostate (or thats what we think it was).
We set off for the return trip. Turned the engine on, just noise (like it was trying to start, after two or three goes it started amid clouds and clouds of smoke. we only stopped once on the way back, c-h stayed on c   . But the amount of smoke is worrying. It's like being in a thick cloud....so any ideas anyone


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

are there any noises from the engine after you managed to get it started, loud knocking or rumbling noises deep down at the bottom of the engine?

Is it a petrol or diesel engine?

Could be something simple as a engine breather blockage causing the smoke, but need a little more info for others to help :wink:


MHS...Rob


----------



## 126998 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Rob, and anyone else....It is a petrol engine.
As far as I can tell there is no noise that there shouldn't be there(if you know what I mean). I'm sorry but I don't know what you mean about the engine blockage.....I know what a blockage is, but don't understand how something could have got in to block it up. (what OH and I know about engines could be written on a stamp, leaving room for a reply). :?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

dont know what you put in to stop oil leak?
better to repair it once you find it smoke could just be oil leaking on to exhaust 

joe


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

joedenise said:


> dont know what you put in to stop oil leak?
> better to repair it once you find it smoke could just be oil leaking on to exhaust
> 
> joe


Hi joe,

yes that is of concern to me also. However, I have had a similar symptom to what Daisy describes on a vehicle before :wink:

Daisymay, when I say a blockage I mean there should be an engine breather pipe or even filter attached via the pipe, if this pipe/filter is blocked the engine cannot breath well enough and will smoke like a Red Indian sending signals (urgent ones and constant) :wink:

Take a look around the engine block and check all pipes etc. It's going to be hard giving exact advice and ultimately you may need garage advice, but on the plus side theres no noise from the engine so hopefully it's not a terminal problem for said engine :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

When it was serviced did it have an engine breather filter changed, but my best guess on those small engines having had one many years ago, is that the piston rings have gone, sorry worn, this allows oil to pass past the side of the piston and mix with the injected fuel and hence the smoke.
Or with fingers crossed it just may be that the oil leaking onto the exhuast is making the smoke.
Best bet is to jet wash off the engine and dry off, then run for about 20 mins to see where the leaks are when cold again so you do not burn yourself.

hope this helps.

cabby


----------



## 126998 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi. OH is going to take a look around :roll: and hopefully will be able to fix things. I will let you all know how he gets on later,(if we are still speaking to each other).


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Good luck, how many miles has the (vehicle) engine done? MH don't tend to too many miles per year and that can give an indication of how worn the engine MAY be.

It is possible that there is more than one problem, is there any clue where the smoke is coming from? Be careful "there is no smoke without heat" to paraphrase!

Did the mechanic who looked at it say anything other than "there is a pretty bad oil leak"? Where was he looking at the time?

Hope you can find some answers to your worries - a tame friendly mechanic is always useful!

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is a breather pipe coming from the engine, and this can sometimes be blocked , by thick deposits of oil, it would also attract dust etc, as you drive.

On a plus side, if it does turn out to be absotively goosed, used vauxhall engines are cheap, it might even be worth going to diesel, they're quite uncomplicated around 1990, compared with todays computer monitored models.

Have word with your friendly back st muckyneck, engine swaps are more up his field, then your dealer types.


I hope it is just oil on the zorst, but alas I think not, could be a split pipe, a loose sump, it could be a million things.

Kev.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been wondering just how much smoke--- as our deisel engine used to smoke on start up and when we had a new exhaust pipe that all stopped so there must have been a split in the old one.


----------



## 126998 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi everybody, long story short, it's in the garage. Maybe not worth doing. I am using a laptop, that keeps fading in and out. catch you when I know more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

good luck, pay the tenner, you might find someone who has an engine, or can offer more advice.

Kev.


----------



## 126998 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi people, Well it went into the garage, the man phoned and said that it really wasn't worth repairing as it would cost about £1000!!! Apparently the head gasket had gone. It required a new rad. cap and thermostat. Something about a rocker gasket,, crankshaft seal possible......the list is endless.
We managed to get it towed back to the place we are staying (Did I mention we are on holiday). and at the minute we are thinking about either getting another base vehical or new engine. More money. I think I'm just fed up because we haven't really been anywhere yet.
catch you all later,


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

If I were you, I would get a quote from another garage! That little engine is a very basic one and if the head gasket has gone, there is no way it should cost anywhere near that to repair even if other bits and pieces are needed. It sounds like a garage that doesnt want to do the job to me......


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I agree, you could have another engine dropped in for less than that.
This would also be cheaper than buying another motorhome as well.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The quote although sound like a lot, isn't so far off, head off, is not cheap, plus the crank will need to come out to do the oil seal, if its the rear one most likely, then the gearbox will have to com off too.

Then would you put it all back with the old clutch bits, not to mention the mains and big end bushes, while the heads off it would be silly not to look at the valve train.

there's a lot of work there.

I'd seriously consider getting a short motor direct from Vauxhall, they're not cheap, maybe around £2k depending on what's in yours, but it will have a full warranty on it, as opposed to a scrap yard special, which you may fit and it could be as bad as the one you already have, it will have a warranty of course, but that won't cover the labour on putting it in a and then taking it out.

If you could find a scrappers who would be willing to fit a working motor, and not charge you again of it turned out to be a duff un, that might be a your cheapest option.

Kev.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, a head gasket job on my Merc 300 6 cyl only cost £500, and thats a great deal more complex. The crank should not need to come out to change the seals , but I agree that if it is the rear seal, the box will need to come off. Another optiuon as mentioned is to get a good S/H engine from a breaker-they are still around (Several on eBay for instance.)
I very much doubt that a factory exchange engine is still available anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

it could quite easily cost well over £1000, we only hear part of what the problem is.

Kev.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I bow to your obvious expertise.....
:roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly, unless she pays here tenner we will not here anything more from her - she has used up her posts I think.

Agree s/h is risky as little guarantee, best bet in my experience is small one man independent garage who would undertake the work, their hourly charges are less and the quality may be very high.

My Volvo car broke the cam belt (well within miles due) dealer said "new engine £6K" no discussion.

Local garage stripped, rebuilt, replaced 14 valves (bent or broken), got head ground etc, total bill £1400 - engine as smooth as silk afterwards.

There is a lot to be said for the small independent garages and mechanics IMO.

Dave


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Penquin said:


> .
> 
> There is a lot to be said for the small independent garages and mechanics IMO.
> 
> Dave


Absolutely agree Dave. My mechanic is a whizz with just about anything and charges a fraction of even the local independant garages rates.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sure that you're aware John that mechanics generally charge what they like, my local cheapy is £30 per hour, add oil gaskets, maybe a special tool to do something in an older engine, when you add all this up, it's a lot of money, it might seem a lot compared to a merc head, but that's not a particularly expensive job if its just a skim and gasket.

And BTW, I am no expert, but I have had a lot of old motors and the costs mount up because not everything comes off easily, you can easily spend an hour getting a bolt or nut off if it's seized, and I have a few mechanics for friends, and sometimes give a hand if I'm at a loose end so I've spent a few hours under a bonnet or three.

Kev.


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

*Smoke*

Black smoke and bad starting from a petrol engine usually indicates a blocked air cleaner or faulty turbo. 
Crimple Ken


----------

